# Who's changed out their triggers on an AR ?



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Just curious how many guys have done anything to their triggers and what they did. I just picked up an R-15 and have heard horror stories about the trigger. Hope to shoot it today to see how it is.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Dave had told me how to smooth out a regular trigger by buffing it. I never did mine and now I cannot find what he sent me...but I am still looking.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Triggers on AR's normally leave a bit to be desired, Remingtons may be different. Ebbs or Chris Miller should be able to tell you a bit about them as they both own the R-15.

Brian, I thought you had done yours.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks Don.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You're welcome Tom. Rodney(Bigdrowdy1) has one also. I'm sure that any of them would be more than happy to help you out.



On a call said:


> Dave had told me how to smooth out a regular trigger by buffing it. I never did mine and now I cannot find what he sent me...but I am still looking.


So if you should find the instructions Dave sent would you forward them to me please. Perhaps they are in your PM's ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Was just curious. Still haven't been able to shoot mine. Definitely this afternoon !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I know the feeling, I have a new one sitting here waiting to be broken in.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I just simply polished all edges and removed any burrs. My trigger isn't light but it is smooth. This is on my AR-15 that I built. I used a dremel with a buffing wheel and really fine wetsand paper to do the trick. I didn't want to remove alot of material but simply smooth everything out. I haven't had an issue but still dream about buying a nice adjustable trigger.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

My R-15 felt like I was dragging my finger across sand paper for a mile be it would trip. I tried polishing the trigger and then did a spring job where I cut 1 spring back. I then decided this is the trigger to a fire arm that I will carry through the woods probably loaded. I bought a timmney and Love it 3lb pull clean as can be. I have heard the rra 2 stage are quite well liked but I dont see a need for 1 now. Hope that helps. Cat gave a web address if I remember correctly but I do not remember the title of the thread.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks guys !!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have two with RRA triggers and they are smooth.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What brand of uppers do you shoot Knapper ?


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

I have changed all of my AR S TO THE TIMNEY SINGLE STAGE TRIGGER AND it made all the differents.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I shoot both one a match rifle and the other just an everyday RRA. One of the lowers is a DPMS that I bought and then got an upper already put together and it had all of the parts for the lower.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Finally got to shoot a few rounds yesterday and I seemed to have lucked out. My trigger is crisp and clean. Unless I'm doing competition shooting I think the stock trigger will work just fine for me. Thanks for all the info guys !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad to hear it Tom, is this a new gun ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes, a Remington Predator R-15 with a 22" barrel in .223. I just picked it up last week and finally got to shoot it yesterday. After I shot I wasn't happy with the scope set-up, so I went and bought an M223 scope mount. I'll have to resight it in and then post pics and range report. So far so good handles and shoots real nice.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice !! I'll look for the pics. What does the owners manual say about shooting 5.56 rounds.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Unfortunately .223 rounds only. I guess it has something to do with the chamber. Some guys say you can and Remington says you can't. I'll play it safe and stick with the .223 for now.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I thought that may be the case (pun intended). The 5.56 chamber has a longer throat. The shorter throat of the .223 may cause unsafe pressures with 5.56 ammo, which normally operates at a higher pressures.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's what I've read too. I'd rather be safe than sorry. Thanks for the info !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd have thought they would have used a Wylde chamber and alleviated the problem of people thinking they know better.


----------



## rdsi64 (Jun 18, 2011)

The trigger in that rifle is the same basic combat trigger that comes on an issued gov. M16. As a combat trigger its serves its function very well. The problem is a trigger that heavy has no place on a sporting rifle. I have stock bolt guns with lighter trigger pulls that most stock AR15 triggers. When I get the funds, a drop in Timney is in my future.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Swapped my trigger in a DPMS for a 3 lbs Timney, you'll hear no complaining from me. I love the new trigger. Easy as pie to drop in.


----------



## rdsi64 (Jun 18, 2011)

JTKillough said:


> Swapped my trigger in a DPMS for a 3 lbs Timney, you'll hear no complaining from me. I love the new trigger. Easy as pie to drop in.


funny you should mention DPMS. I used the DPMS parts kit to build mine. The rest of the parts kits is good stuff. I just wish they didn't put a combat trigger in a parts kit that is going to be installed in a civilian sporting rifle.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I built 2 AR's last year. I bought the lowers from Chris Miller. He had already installed the DPMS lpk's. They are certainly not match triggers or anywhere close to my Savages with the Accutrigger or Marlin .308 with it's version. However in my case, I did not build the AR's for bench rifles. I built the 5.56 for my night calling coyote rig and the 6.8 SPC ll for my hog gun. They are meant to provide a compact rifle package and the ability to send quick follow up shots and they do that well. If I am trying to shoot a second hog or coyote after they have scattered and heading for the hills, I prefer a heavier trigger. They are heavier but honest. I know how much creep they have and where they will break. Both triggers have the same characteristics so whichever rifle I am using, I do not have to remember anything different. I have had multiple shots on moving hogs with both calibers and cannot even remember pulling the triggers. If I were going to try to make a bench rifle, I would certainly change them out but when I sighted in the rifles, I shot sub 1" groups off of a sandbag at 50 yds. with both rifles. That is what I call MOV. (Minute of Varmint) I applaud anyone for their quest for accuracy and precision, however on my 16" barreled AR's this is plenty good for me.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well said Bar-D !! That's why I'm here to learn from the guru's.......


----------



## best defense (Mar 15, 2010)

I bought one of those modular triggers from Brownells. It wasn't as "drop in" as advertised. I had to go in with a dremmel and remove some of the metal so the side of the trigger would not bind on the frame.
Other than that, all is good.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

It's all about the pressure because I can still load military brass with new bullets and not have an issue at all. Tom, are you reloading? If so, try 26.5 varget behind a 55 pill. You'll like the way it shoots I guarantee.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

fr3db3ar said:


> It's all about the pressure because I can still load military brass with new bullets and not have an issue at all. Tom, are you reloading? If so, try 26.5 varget behind a 55 pill. You'll like the way it shoots I guarantee.


 If you mention any reload data please state ALL the data ie...caliber, and c.o.l etc.. better all info than partial Fred...just sayin! There could be some reading and assume one caliber vs another etc...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Not yet Fred. Too many other irons in the fire.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I went with the Rock River Arms one in the first place and love it.


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

knapper said:


> I went with the Rock River Arms one in the first place and love it.


I have several friends who have done the same thing and been very happy with it!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

The RR is what I put in my 308. The AR trigger is such a simple design, even for somebody for me who knew nothing about triggers a year ago. I think it took all of 1/2 hour and that included time to take out the original.


----------



## Tracker401 (May 4, 2012)

When I built my AR, I shot the stock (mil spec) trigger long enough to hate it! As a combat trigger it was fine, but on a sporting rifle it as not. I sprung for a JP Enterprises single stage trigger. It breaks like glass and is easily adjustable. I also originally used an M-16 hammer, and ended up cutting off the curl at the top back side of the hammer, effectively making it a "speed hammer". Mine is a small pin gun, which I think everyone but Colt uses. (another topic for another day!) I'm not sure if the "speed hammer" makse any difference, but it hits with plenty of authority, and I have not had a misfire. My reloads use Remington 7 1/2 primers for the .223 and the .17 Remington because of the 17's high pressure spike. Have had no issues. Go with what you're comfortable with. If my stock trigger wasn't a disasterI'd have left it alone. More money for gas to hunt or ammo to shoot!

Good Luck
Tracker401


----------

